# 1961 Schwinn Panther III



## Schwinnman_82 (Jan 16, 2016)

Hello Fellow Bike Enthusiasts, 

I just finished restoring this Schwinn Panther III. I would appreciate any comments on anything I have done to the bike good or bad. I would like to keep it as close to original as I can. Please give me your expertise on anything I could do better.

I am currently almost finished with a 1962 Corvette 3 speed. I have a 1951 Hornet in the shed to start tinkering with after the Corvette is finished. 

Thank you
SCOTT


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the cabe! This is one beautiful bike, I can't see anything wrong with it, but since it came out so nice, I would recommend finding a Jaguar seat with a crash rail and the giant chrome springs/ I know this isn't correct for your bike but I think it would make the bike pop even more!


----------



## Schwinnman_82 (Jan 16, 2016)

Sfhschwin, Thank you for your comment. I was thinking a seat with crash rail would be awesome. Finding one in decent shape right now is pretty tough. I was wondering if the seat I had on it was correct or not.


----------



## fattyre (Jan 17, 2016)

Thats a really nice bike you have.   The only thing I see wrong is you haven't ridden it.  Put a chain on and enjoy that bike!


----------



## shawn57187 (Jan 20, 2016)

Very nice! Did you have to do anything to light? Whenever I see those lights, they are usually broken


----------



## Schwinnman_82 (Jan 20, 2016)

No I looked forever to find that light. Got lucky and a guy had an NOS one for sale on EBAY. It was a bidding war for that thing! They are expensive!


----------



## shawn57187 (Jan 20, 2016)

Yeah, I can imagine! I dont think I've seen one of those lights on eBay before. 

I also like the way you have it setup. I've been thinking of doing a wall bike for my house - I've got so much time into my current project that I don't want to ride it. Its more like art to me at this point hah


----------



## bikecrazy (Jan 21, 2016)

Beautiful! Love those restorations!


----------



## dave429 (Feb 3, 2016)

That turned out really nice. New Chrome and Paint?


----------



## vincev (Feb 4, 2016)

Lookin good !


----------



## greenephantom (Feb 4, 2016)

Beautiful looking bike. The peanut tank ones are a rare breed.

Here's the nit-picky stuff that I'm seeing. Fork looks slightly bent, an easy straightening job with the right tools. Fenders don't look quite right. Aftermarket? The struts on the rear one look like they are attached at the axle, which is the usual aftermarket tip-off. Although this model came with block pedals, an easy upgrade is to slap some chrome bow pedals on it, there's enough bling on the rest of the bike that they look right.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 4, 2016)

That is a beauty, very nice work 



One thing I notice is that the seat post bolt is installed from right to left, pretty sure they were originally installed from the left side, with the nut on the right.
Also, 3x or 4x on the spokes?
....sheeesh, now *that's* nit-picky!


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Feb 4, 2016)

Schwinnman_82 said:


> Sfhschwin, Thank you for your comment. I was thinking a seat with crash rail would be awesome. Finding one in decent shape right now is pretty tough. I was wondering if the seat I had on it was correct or not.



Per catalog photo seat appears correct... Jag seat would be an eye teaser plus. Love the Auto two-speed!


----------



## spoker (Feb 14, 2016)

guy at the factory put the bolt in like that cause he was po d at the foreman!!!!


----------



## Pantmaker (Feb 14, 2016)

Cool bike. Nicely done. One other nit pick...the rear rack is the later style. The rear swoopy bend on the one you need is more rounded.


----------



## spoker (Feb 14, 2016)

classic,one can only hope that nice trumps CORRECT ruind the car hoppy,ppl now favor the restomods,MEH


----------

